# AppleMail : Voir les destinataires cachés dans un mail que j'ai envoyé moi-même



## SaraKa (8 Juillet 2006)

Bonjour, 
petit souci : je viens d'envoyer un mail avec Mail, et j'ai mis les destinataires en caché. Sauf que je n'ai évidemment pas noté les destinataires. Et quand j'ai voulu les vérifier dans le dossier Messages Envoyés, ben paf! ils n'apparaissent pas, forcément.
Est ce que vous auriez une solution?

Merci d'avance!


----------



## pascalformac (8 Juillet 2006)

bonjour
sujet trait&#233; plusieurs fois
et m&#234;me tr&#232;s recemment

bien s&#251;r qu'on peut les voir

soit de facon permanente 
soit au coup par par coup

( tu lis l'Aide Mail?
Si c'est non , la r&#233;ponse y est)

la prochaine fois fais de la recherche sur le forum ou dans l'Aide avant de cr&#233;er un sujet
Soiuvent tu y trouveras des r&#233;ponses
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=140025&highlight=Mail

ou
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=143484&highlight=Mail


----------



## SaraKa (9 Juillet 2006)

oups, pardon...
J'ai fait une recherche, mais j'ai pas dû bien choisir mes mots clés.
Merci quand même...


----------

